
Amazon Is Abusing Apple’s Enterprise Certificates Too - tomwas54
https://infinitediaries.net/amazon-is-abusing-apples-enterprise-certificates-too/
======
x38iq84n
This is quite a bit different since Amazon Flex users probably fall in the
Eligible users category as contractors. But of course, IANAL. :)

